# Remove Applications unders System Preferences/Others



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

How can I remove an application thats installed under system preferences/Others. this will be on the last row. I did deleted the application also every file found on the machine. but i still cant get rid of the icons under "OTHER". :4-dontkno

Im running Leopard 10.5.6


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

For those, you have to run the uninstaller to get rid of them. The icon is there because the Mac still thinks that the Preference Pane is on the Mac, and some file is telling the Mac to show it. What Preference Pane is it?


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

Norton Anti-virus, Key Server. but the preference panes are not there, I deleted them myself. should I re-install the software and use the uninstaller???


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Eew, Norton is evil, IMHO. For programs like this, the uninstaller is the only way to get rid of things like this. I'd try the installer 1st and see if it does anything. If it has errors and doesn't remove what is left, you may have to reinstall to uninstall. What happens when you click on the icons?


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

when i click the ICON the system can not find the application. Note: probably I will need the Norton uninstaller to remove it but what about the other programs??


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, the best way to find out how to uninstall programs on the Mac is by reading the readme files. They will say wither or not you need to run the installer and select uninstall from it, if it has a dedicated uninstaller, or a list of files that you can just drag to the trash and reboot. That is one nice feature that Windows has that OS X doesn't, a list of installed apps, and the option to uninstall them all from one place.


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

I re-installed the applications and used the uninstaller, this worked for me. also they were readme files for some of the applications, this helped out too. Thanks for the TIP!!!ray:ray:


----------



## podunk1 (Sep 30, 2011)

OM3GA said:


> How can I remove an application thats installed under system preferences/Others. this will be on the last row. I did deleted the application also every file found on the machine. but i still cant get rid of the icons under "OTHER". :4-dontkno
> 
> Im running Leopard 10.5.6


You can simply ctrl + click the icon to get a remove from preference pane option to appear.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Please don't post in threads more then a month old.


----------

